# Curly-Coated Retriever



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

As soon as the grass in my yard comes in I will be looking to get a new dog, I was wondering if anyone knew of curly lab breeders in the MN\ND area? The closest i've seen to Fargo is in WI, but I would probably rather find something closer.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Befor I post my suggestions, I was wondering what your reasoning or interest is, in getting a curly??? Just courious.

Todd


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

We had one when I was a kid, it was a curly/flat lab mix, I wanted to get another ever since, but have allways lived in apartments, now that I have a house with a nice sized yard I am starting to do my research.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats more less what I was getting at, the curly's and the flat coats are a specialty breed along with Tollers. Not very commen and the people that are involved with these dogs are for the most part true to there breed.

If you do hunt and your only going to have one dog and if your not willing to "wash" one out if it doesn't meet your expectations then I would look at one of the more popular retriever breeds. Popularity can cause problems but there is a reason Labs goldens and chessies are the top three retriever breeds in that order. (by popularity)

You wil have alot and I mean ALOT better chance of getting a good dog out of the three listed above.

And you may find it hard to even buy a Curly, the people involved with these dogs are pretty tight and if you not planning on showing them you may not even be able to get on a waiting list for a pup.

And I'm almost positive you'll never find a MIX like you had befor.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I knew my options were pretty slim, and from what I am hearing they go for a good amount of $$, probably more than I am willing to spend. My fall back option will be to adopt a standard lab. As far as birding, it's pretty much limited to grouse in northern MN, and the occasional road trip for doves or pheasants. Growing up we lived down the road from a couple who breed flats and curlys. Every now and then they would end up with a mixed breed, when this happened they would give them away for little or no money as long as you agreed to have them fixed, which is how we ended up with one. When I was a kid everyone in the neighborhood had either one or the other, then the couple who were breeding them passed away, their kids took the dogs, and I never see them anymore.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> I knew my options were pretty slim, and from what I am hearing they go for a good amount of $$, probably more than I am willing to spend. My fall back option will be to adopt a standard lab.


Good for you, for looking at adopting a shelter lab, there are alot of dogs needing good homes, and as the ecomnomy continues to go south there will be more and more.


----------

